# Hi-lo bread



## Sally W (Apr 11, 2018)

http://www.hi-lo-bread.co.uk/

Has anyone seen/bought the above bread?

I’ve sent a few emails over a couple of years and they’ve not replied. Sainsbury’s tell me they’ve not heard of it.

Would be good to know!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 11, 2018)

I had it a few weeks ago as they had no Burgeon, ok but ended throwing away was more expensive too!


----------



## jill55 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tesco have it but quite expensive


----------



## Sally W (Apr 11, 2018)

jill55 said:


> Tesco have it but quite expensive


Ah that’s interesting. I will check it out. Don’t shop at Tesco so good to know. Thanks


----------



## grovesy (Apr 11, 2018)

I use Sainsbury's it was about £1-45 and the slices were same size a the small Burgeon which is £0-85.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 12, 2018)

grovesy said:


> I use Sainsbury's it was about £1-45 and the slices were same size a the small Burgeon which is £0-85.


Thanks. I will see if I can find it. I try to avoid hydrogenated fats in most other bread so would pay a bit more


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 12, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Thanks. I will see if I can find it. I try to avoid hydrogenated fats in most other bread so would pay a bit more


I'm afraid I know nothing of what you have to avoid bread wise but have you had a look at this bread? xx
https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/produ...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CPvFieuwtdoCFZcTGwod5M0JGQ


----------



## Sally W (Apr 12, 2018)

Ah thanks for that K. I’ve seen it in Waitrose and it’s quite nice. It does have e471which I try to avoid. However it might be that or higher carbs from now on. Thanks! Xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 12, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ah thanks for that K. I’ve seen it in Waitrose and it’s quite nice. It does have e471which I try to avoid. However it might be that or higher carbs from now on. Thanks! Xx


Ah sorry and here's me thinking I was being helpful  xx


----------



## trophywench (Apr 12, 2018)

I've no idea whether that's sposed to be harmful or not - but anyway since this is bread we're discussing here - how much of it are you likely to consume anyway?  The sheer amount of carb in most breads in comparison to any other ingredient is far more likely to cause some problems to any of us on this forum than a mere 'additive' I'd have thought.

(I mean fair dos, if you happen to have a violent allergy to something - avoid it like the plague of course.)


----------



## Sally W (Apr 13, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Ah sorry and here's me thinking I was being helpful  xx


You were being helpful . Always appreciate suggestions and that’s how we learn. So thanks xx


----------



## Sally W (Apr 13, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I've no idea whether that's sposed to be harmful or not - but anyway since this is bread we're discussing here - how much of it are you likely to consume anyway?  The sheer amount of carb in most breads in comparison to any other ingredient is far more likely to cause some problems to any of us on this forum than a mere 'additive' I'd have thought.
> 
> (I mean fair dos, if you happen to have a violent allergy to something - avoid it like the plague of course.)


Yes I have kind of come to that conclusion really but I’d still like to avoid it if I can


----------

